# Hops- What To Brew



## banora brewer (14/4/10)

Hi, Im keen to get another brew going the Hops i have got to use are cascade, hallertau, Czech saaz, does any one have any suggestions? I will have to get some grain.
Thanks


----------



## sinkas (14/4/10)

IIPA


----------



## Stuster (14/4/10)

:lol: 

What quantities of each do you have? Hard to know what to advise if we don't know what amounts of each you have. And what kind of beers do you like? Hoppy, malty, funky, sour...


----------



## banora brewer (14/4/10)

Stuster said:


> :lol:
> 
> What quantities of each do you have? Hard to know what to advise if we don't know what amounts of each you have. And what kind of beers do you like? Hoppy, malty, funky, sour...



I have 90Gms of the saaz and about 50 of cascade, Im willing to try any style of beer


----------



## zoidbergmerc (14/4/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry620775


----------



## Effect (14/4/10)

What yeast have you got?


----------



## jyo (14/4/10)

banora brewer said:


> I have 90Gms of the saaz and about 50 of cascade, Im willing to try any style of beer




Can't go wrong here:
Tony's LCBA clone


----------



## roo_dr (14/4/10)

You're a couple of weeks late getting your Marzen down, but with Hallertau and Saaz you're sure to have fun in october...


----------

